# Agfa Prontormator



## AIRIC (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone know much about this camera? My brother in law has one and he wants to know what it is worth and if he can get different lenses for it. 

Any info appreciated,

Eric


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 26, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Anyone know much about this camera? My brother in law has one and he wants to know what it is worth and if he can get different lenses for it.
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> 
> Eric


 
Hi Eric,

That would be the AGFA Optima II, produced in 1961 with a Prontormator shutter.  Here is a useful link:

AGFA-Optima

The Optima (first model, produced two years earlier was the very first camera with fully automatic exposure control) was its predecessor and they both have the Apotar lens, which is very good. However, the first model has the 39mm Apotar, the other has the 45mm apotar. Many regarded the 45 Apotar to be an improvement over the 39mm, especially because is faster.

Unfortunately it is a fixed lens camera, so no other lenses to be found for it. Price? Depends on the condition of it and on the buyer, really.  A mint one will bring you anywhere between $30 and $75.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the great info. The camera is the second on the list, Agfa Color Apotar 45.

Eric


----------

